# Restoration



## BondandBigM

I had gave up on cars a while back they were just money pits but after getting the golf I thought it would be nice to try and put it back to being original as I could get it. As usual the sensible thing would have been to buy a nice original one in the first place but where's the fun in that and the basic shell on this one is dead straight. So the watches and shirts are on hold at the moment and I have rented some space in a small workshop which I should be able to get into next week as I try and gather up some bits and bobs for it.

Unfortunately you have to figure in the "GTI Tax" some of the stuff for Mk2's is getting sold for silly money 

So far I have managed to pick up new clocks as the old ones in the car had the boy race white stickers on them, the original front and rear lights with the proper orange indicators for the bumper and wings and hopefully this afternoon all the exterior plastic trims including a twin lamp grill and an unpainted tailgate spoiler.

And this last weekend, whilst not rare as there was a gazzilioin of the made but getting a full interior virtually as new is nigh on impossible these days. Currently down at a local valeters being properly cleaned. Next thing I'm on the look out for is a set of original BBS wheels but they are proving to be a bit difficult to find at reasonable money.



















Here's a before complete with the boy racer roll cage


----------



## zed4130

really like the look of that .


----------



## JonW

Excited to see this one Bond, like you I dont get the slammed look at all.


----------



## Davey P

Sounds exciting mate, looking forward to seeing how this goes and good luck with the restoration.

Personally I think going for BBS wheels is a mistake, Bleedin horrible design and impossible to keep clean (IMHO of course). I quite like the wheels you've got on there already, if they fit a mk3 and are in decent condition I'd be tempted to make you an offer for em...


----------



## MarkF

I don't get it. It's a Golf, not a Beetle, where's the "charm"? Good luck anyway. 

BTW I had a new one, a basic 1.3 in 1985, it's still local and still going strong.


----------



## r00barb

Davey P said:


> Sounds exciting mate, looking forward to seeing how this goes and good luck with the restoration.
> 
> Personally I think going for BBS wheels is a mistake, Bleedin horrible design and impossible to keep clean (IMHO of course). I quite like the wheels you've got on there already, if they fit a mk3 and are in decent condition I'd be tempted to make you an offer for em...


+1 had a golf with the original 14" BBS RA's on and they were impossible to keep clean and corroded quite badly.

I always hankered after a run out big bumper GTI, soon as i got one, i wanted an early chrome trimmed small bumper model! If it was mine id be tempted by OE 15" G60 steels










or possibly some ATS Cups










Both pics "borrowed from the web............


----------



## chris l

MarkF said:


> I don't get it. It's a Golf, not a Beetle, where's the "charm"? Good luck anyway.
> 
> BTW I had a new one, a basic 1.3 in 1985, it's still local and still going strong.


The MK2 GTi was the second water-cooled VW that I owned, and the most fun that I've ever had...

I've had nominally faster cars since, but nothing will ever match the first time that I drove down a straight country road near home in the MK2, and, as the clock struck 3,000 revs in third, wondered WTF I'd bought!

Brilliant fun cars!

And a computer, too!

YMMV


----------



## JonW

LOL Mark the GTI, especially the 16v, was a much more soulful car than the 1.3... I fitted a turbo technics conversion with Stealth racing injector setup to my Freg 16v 3dr... superb and very very fast car... pics are on here somewhere... small bumper, helios blue. Wish i had brought it with me here


----------



## BondandBigM

r00barb said:


> If it was mine id be tempted by OE 15" G60 steels


Or maybe a set of steels like this 










Picked up a few more bits and it's going in to have the freshly cleaned interior fitted next week including an uncut center console that i managed to find which will do away with the flashing mobile disco stereo that is fitted in the existing console and lights up the whole interior at night, not a good thing !!! and I can then fit a radio in the original position up the top of the dash board where It's meant to be. I also spoke to a guy who might be able to get me a set of original BBS RA wheels.

After that I'll get all the old wheel arches and trim taken off and hopefully not find any rust, if all is ok the new ones will get fitted.


----------



## BondandBigM

Went to see the valeter today to book mine in to get the rest of the inside cleaned and the new one fitted.

He had this in for a quick wash and blow dry :lol: :lol:

A couple of 80's Icons ???



















Although its fair to say that the RS was in better nick than my Golf. It was positively immaculate!


----------



## JonW

A thought? Are you also going to go back to small bumpers?


----------



## JonW

Did some digging and found this info on my old car...



JonW said:


> I promised people some pics of this one a while back so..... Heres a money pit I prepared earlier... Â£800 Golf GTI Mk2 16v.... then fitted with Power steering, big brakes, OZ alloys, eibach/koni suspension, Eibach ARBs, Turbo Tehnics 16v Turbo kit... fully recond / balanced / modified engine internals, new zorst etc etc... even doing all the work (bar rolling road tune) muself it was a Â£4k+ Engine in a <Â£2k car... easy 210bhp with effortless torque and easy neutral handling... would keep up with a standard scooby easily on backroads.... im not saying what it sold for before I left the UK but I wasnt happy... sigh.... would I do it again... of course!





JonW said:


> I forgot to mention that the TT turbo kit was an early 90s thing... massively expensive when new with FMIC and new exhaust maifold and full stainless kit with braided oil feeds etc... it gave about 180bhp when new and used an extra ECU to control 1 extra fuel injector which went in a fitting on the special elbow (top left in the engine pic - I had a vac take off fitted in there for a boost gauge you can see the mechnical tube)... The problem with adding only one injector is that the boosted air blew the fuel across the inlets to no. 4 cyclinder best and no 1 got starved of the fuel it needed so eventually this overheated no1 cyl and killed the engine if you asked more than 180bhp out of it. Obviously 180bhp these days isnt much.... so I ditched the TT ECU and single injector and ran this with a modern fuel ECU and 4 extra VR6 injectors that were machined (along with some brilliant - and now very hard to find - adaptor plates from an early injected vauxhall cavalier SRi) into the original inlet manifold with a new extra fuel rail - you can see it along the front of the engine with the hoses coming out for the extra injectors which are a bit outa sight but you can make out the yellow connectors on some of em....
> 
> So it ran 4 x K Jet mechanical 16v injector system alongside the 4 x electronically controlled injectors.... there was 250bhp there if I wanted it with some work, relaible too if Id have bored the engine out... but it was a bit of a handful and not as reliable with the 1.8 like that so we took it to 210 (it used to blow its hoses off even then if you were really going for it... damn i miss that car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> The engine I think is now in a Mk1 as the guy that bought it was overawed when he got it and wanted to drag his mk1.
> 
> BTW I wouldnt have built one of these again..., there are much easier and more modern ways to get this performance outa a golf... 1.8T anyone


old quotes, but hey there it was... I loved that car and wish i still owned it  But, all is not lost, I now own its modern equivalent... a brand new Polo Gti.


----------



## BondandBigM

JonW said:


> A thought? Are you also going to go back to small bumpers?


The VW Police at some of the meets I went to have been continually battering me with the same question, they are even more anal than watch guys :lol: :lol:

Yes it would have been on small bumpers when new and the thought has crossed my mind but all the exterior & interior trim I have bought is all to update it to 90's spec with the big bumpers, chuck on a cheap dateless registration at some point and no one will know.


----------



## BondandBigM

Here's the Holy Grail of MK2 parts :lol: :lol:

A hugely expensive option back in the day and I have only ever seen one car fitted with it. If you happen to have one lying around ???



















http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-GOLF-Mark-2-MK-II-DIGIFIZ-Digital-dash-7000-7k-G60-GTI-16V-RALLYE-SPEEDO-KIT-/110965146039?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D2920084173983616690%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D300581715334%26


----------



## JonW

seems ok value to me, grab it!

I had a few holy grail parts that I never fitted, and sold on when i sold my car. NIB Pop out rear windows and also a set of brand new anti roll bars that were the last set eibach made, sigh. Both those sold for silly money on ebay back in the day :/


----------



## BondandBigM

Got the car back today with the interior fitted and minus the mobile flashing disco, just need to find a nice period Blankput Toronto now


----------



## minkle

The interior looks great!

I'd love another mk2 :wub:


----------



## BondandBigM

A few more pics.


----------



## no8yogi

very nice my sister had a mk II Ryder 1.3 but with the dual lights I loved that car!


----------



## BondandBigM

Even though it was going to be a daily driver it's to good to run through the winter. Even in the cold snap we have had it was flawless, started as always first time and just went but it would be a shame to let the salt and sh!t get to it so I bought another Golf for running around in and rented a bit of space in a workshop where I will strip the MK2 down in preparation for a decent paint job. A proper windows out doors off job. I figure if I'm going to do it I may as well get it done properly.

But my dilemma is what wheels, there is a bewildering choice 

Originally I fancied some original BBS's or maybe G60 steels but not sure now. I don't like the Carlos Fandango look so they have to fit under the arches.

So none of this sort of thing, it just looks stupid :lol: :lol:










Porsche Fuschs' ??? I like the look of them










Or these but unfortunately they ain't cheap a set would cost more than what I paid for the whole car !!!










Or these apparently off a later VW Transporter










What say you ??


----------



## BondandBigM

Eventually I got it moved to a bit of space I rented in a decent sized workshop so started a bit of a strip down and hopefully the paint bloke will come down and have a look this week some time. I also got an original twin headlight grill, the proper steering wheel for a GTI and after much tooing and frowing over the wheels bought an original set of BBS alloys. I'll send these off after the holidays to be refurbished. Usually there is lots of hidden rot under all the plastic arches but in this case it has turned out not to be as bad as I feared. The arches on the front wings have been rolled in at some point and although with the new plastics fitted you'll never see they have been bodged I would know so I got a pair of near perfect original arches that I might fit. The bumpers will be off some time this week.


----------



## BondandBigM

1st removed all the kurbing, corrosion and ruff previous paintwork and masked them up for 2k primer.










All primed and flatted and re masked with clean tape ready for paint.










1st coat to go on was 3 coats of LP3G Flash Red for a deep red finish.










Then after leaving to dry for around 30mins I could mask the centres off with fine line tape then masking tape and paper just leaving the lips.


----------



## BondandBigM

Then 3 coats of LY7W Vw silver










After leaving to dry for 15-20 mins the masking could be removed ready for 2 coats of clear coat lacquer to finish.


----------



## BondandBigM

So wheels sorted, a local lad did them for me and they turned out better than expexted, not cheap but getting good work done never is.

They are currently taking pride of place in Big M's front room until I get the tyres sorted. I told her I was making a coffee table with them. She's not happy !!

:grin:


----------



## Who. Me?

BondandBigM said:


> She's not happy !!
> 
> :grin:


Can't see what she's got to complain about, they look very pretty. No worse than a couple of old oil lamps and a pot of twigs.


----------



## BondandBigM

Back on the road again 





































A bit more of an original look now.


----------



## mel

Need to get rid of the "GB" symbol number plate to be original Commander? Were they out in an "F" reg? I dunno, just asking?

TSA (The Sequined Avenger)


----------



## Davey P

Looks great mate, nice one.

I'm not normally a fan of those bbs alloys but they suit the car nicely in the new colours, good luck keeping 'em clean though...


----------



## BondandBigM

mel said:


> Need to get rid of the "GB" symbol number plate to be original Commander? Were they out in an "F" reg? I dunno, just asking?
> 
> TSA (The Sequined Avenger)


You're right but I have some new plates coming without the GB stickers and they will have the proper German mot and tax stickers between the numbers and letters. Not strictly legal though but the local plods have plenty of petty crimes to be getting on with so they don't seem to bothered round this way. And the plate surrounds as well.


----------



## mjsrb5

Hello , Lovely golf mate  I had a small bumper-ed 16v on ronal turbos, sold it 10 years ago and still regret it.










I've now got a 1983 Opel Manta and a 1980 Escort RS2000, love the old motors!

Oh , red BBS with a polished lip look stunning


----------



## Jame5m

Looks amazing a really nice job your doing there!


----------



## BondandBigM

With a bit of a polish up now 










And DaveyP you're right the BBS will be a bitch to keep clean but I bought Big M a new bucket and sponge ready for summer :grin:


----------



## BondandBigM

mjsrb5 said:


> Hello , Lovely golf mate  I had a small bumper-ed 16v on ronal turbos, sold it 10 years ago and still regret it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've now got a 1983 Opel Manta and a 1980 Escort RS2000, love the old motors!
> 
> Oh , red BBS with a polished lip look stunning


What was the grill, the fog lamps look very small compared to the normal grills ??? I fancy and American spec front with square lights but they are hard to come by over here.

I've had various fast Fords over the years and a couple of Manta GTE's I also had a Monza GSI but I always went back to the Golf. Something about the Mk1 & Mk2 that I can't put my finger on this is my 9th or 10th lost count !!


----------



## mjsrb5

BondandBigM said:


> What was the grill, the fog lamps look very small compared to the normal grills ??? I fancy and American spec front with square lights but they are hard to come by over here.
> 
> I've had various fast Fords over the years and a couple of Manta GTE's I also had a Monza GSI but I always went back to the Golf. Something about the Mk1 & Mk2 that I can't put my finger on this is my 9th or 10th lost count !!


I'm not sure where I got the grill from, it was all the rage back in the day to fit a 3 bar grill and I remember being chuffed to bits finding one with tiny spot lights.

They are great cars and I would have another one no problem. I've always fancied a 20v turbo conversion from a TT.

Here's a pic of my 2 current retros. The Manta is a daily driver in the summer. The RS is not on the road at the moment but is undergoing a full restoration.


----------



## Who. Me?

Why would anyone order an RS from new in baby sick beige?

I can understand it with the Populars, but an RS??


----------



## pugster

my first car at 17 was a 3.5ltr rover sd1 , after that i had an opel manta -the thing nealry killed me when the diff /axle broke going round a corner  (auto) , nice to see an RS - i always wanted one of these or a mexico.


----------



## mel

BondandBigM said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get rid of the "GB" symbol number plate to be original Commander? Were they out in an "F" reg? I dunno, just asking?
> 
> TSA (The Sequined Avenger)
> 
> 
> 
> You're right but I have some new plates coming without the GB stickers and they will have the proper German mot and tax stickers between the numbers and letters. Not strictly legal though but the local plods have plenty of petty crimes to be getting on with so they don't seem to bothered round this way. And the plate surrounds as well.
Click to expand...

What about popping over to Deutschland and picking up a pair of real German plates from a scrapyard, and fitting a revolving number plate holder as per your namesake Commander!

Push the revolve button and never pay a parking/*speeding* ticket again :rofl2:


----------



## mjsrb5

Who. Me? said:


> Why would anyone order an RS from new in baby sick beige?
> 
> I can understand it with the Populars, but an RS??


It was the least desirable colour when new, there wasn't many sold in hearing aid beige and most of them were resprayed at some point.

Which is all good news for me as its now the most rare colour and actually quite desirable in the RS community. Mine also sports a Tobacco brown vinyl roof 

I'm keeping the colour and the vinyl roof, it looks perfect in my opinion and always generates a bit of interest.


----------



## BondandBigM

mel said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get rid of the "GB" symbol number plate to be original Commander? Were they out in an "F" reg? I dunno, just asking?
> 
> TSA (The Sequined Avenger)
> 
> 
> 
> You're right but I have some new plates coming without the GB stickers and they will have the proper German mot and tax stickers between the numbers and letters. Not strictly legal though but the local plods have plenty of petty crimes to be getting on with so they don't seem to bothered round this way. And the plate surrounds as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about popping over to Deutschland and picking up a pair of real German plates from a scrapyard, and fitting a revolving number plate holder as per your namesake Commander!
> 
> Push the revolve button and never pay a parking/*speeding* ticket again :rofl2:
Click to expand...

I've seen a few cars with these retractable plates fitted or alternately something that is like a mini roller blind that pulls down over you existing number plate. But I suspect if you're caught using something like that the plod might take a dim view. That being said they are all on pushbikes around here so they'll have a hard job catching up, especially the fat ones.

:lol: :lol:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=pd_sl_93991imgu9_b?rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Aretractable+license+plate&keywords=retractable+license+plate&ie=UTF8&hvnetw=g&tag=hydsma-20&hvadid=27864493914&hvptwo=&hvpone=&hvpos=1t1&hvrand=1745005454209012957&hvexid=&hvqmt=b


----------



## Barryboy

Who. Me? said:


> Why would anyone order an RS from new in baby sick beige?
> 
> I can understand it with the Populars, but an RS??


IIRC there was quite a waiting list for the RS and some people were content to avoid the wait by just taking a car that the dealer had in stock, even though it wasn't the most exciting of colours...

Rob


----------



## BondandBigM

Ok a bit of an update, not done really much other than drive it. But I always thought it just wasn't as Alpine White as it should have been. I was going to take it in to the guy that cleaned my interior as he also does outsides as well but his prices for a polish with a bit of snake oil were eye watering. So I did it myself.

Finally after more than a few hours it's once again properly Alpine White


----------



## Raptor

That's a real credit to you Bond, some sterling work that

has turned a boy racer into a lovely classic.


----------



## BondandBigM

Raptor said:


> That's a real credit to you Bond, some sterling work that
> 
> has turned a boy racer into a lovely classic.


Cheers

Surprisingly when I'm out and about it still draws a few looks. The next bit hopefully is the engine. I have the chance of a 2ltr out of a Mk3. A bit of an old school way to go as they are all putting Turbo motors from Mk4's in them these days. But I like old school I can fix it myself.

So a bored out 2ltr block and the 1.8 8v head is the way go, if I get it right was cam choice you end up with a nice torquey motor that can see off plenty of modern stuff.


----------



## Davey P

BondandBigM said:


> *And DaveyP you're right the BBS will be a bitch to keep clean *but I bought Big M a new bucket and sponge ready for summer :grin:


Hey mate, after my comment about the BBS wheels, guess what I've just been out and bought....? Yep, a nice set of freshly powder coated BBS alloys :lol:

Mine are black though, so probably not quite so difficult to keep clean anyway. They are being fitted on friday, and I'll post a pic on here when they're done :thumbup:


----------



## BondandBigM

Davey P said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And DaveyP you're right the BBS will be a bitch to keep clean *but I bought Big M a new bucket and sponge ready for summer :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate, after my comment about the BBS wheels, guess what I've just been out and bought....? Yep, a nice set of freshly powder coated BBS alloys :lol:
> 
> Mine are black though, so probably not quite so difficult to keep clean anyway. They are being fitted on friday, and I'll post a pic on here when they're done :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Good man, one finger, a decent cloth and hours to get them properly clean is the only downside, did you get the centre caps with them. The genuine ones cost an arm and a leg, they are no longer available from VW and you have to get them from a BBS agent. The caps on mine were ok but the stickers were perished.


----------



## Davey P

Yep, the wheels have all 4 centre caps with a holographic BBS logo. Actually I got 5 wheels, so I can keep one for a spare in case I manage to kerb any of them.

I picked the wheels up yesterday, a 7 hour round trip to Dorset but totally worth it, they look awesome.

Something to make you laugh, before I picked the wheels up I also ordered the special giant spanner removal tool for the centre caps - Not realising they are the push-on type, not threaded as per the BMW version :lol: I'll have to relist the spanner on ebay because it's not worth returning it for a refund, they charge a 25% restocking fee which I guess is fair enough. Gutted! I should get most of my money back as it's a genuine BMW part.


----------



## Davey P

And here they are fitted to the car:



















To say I am chuffed would be an understatement


----------



## BondandBigM

Looking good !! now you just need a set of coilovers and get that ride height down


----------



## mjsrb5

Very nice Davey, The black wheels really suit the red motor. I have to agree with Bond though, it needs lowered a bit, get some coileys on it


----------



## Davey P

I know, I've thought about fitting coilovers as well, but not sure I can live with scraping over speed bumps all the time. It might still happen, watch this space....


----------



## BondandBigM

Davey P said:


> I know, I've thought about fitting coilovers as well, but not sure I can live with scraping over speed bumps all the time. It might still happen, watch this space....


Which ever way I go home I have about half a mile of serious speed bumps to get to my shack, rough area they even twoc'd an ambulance that was parked outside a house round the corner dealing with a passed out smackhead, mostly I am passed by people walking and usually have a queue of seriously p!ssed off people behind me shouting and waving obscene gestures

:lol: :lol:










This is low


----------



## BlueKnight

This thread brings back memories of my 1976 Scirocco GTI. This picture was taken in 1979 in Southern Germany when I was still serving in the Air Force. I had a host of upgrades on that little beast and it went like a bat out of hell.


----------



## BondandBigM

Nice, my foreman at work has just recently bought an old Scirroco. When I bought my Golf I was tempted with a Corrado. There was a nice VR6 for sale locally, went like a rocket.


----------



## BondandBigM




----------



## BondandBigM

It had a set of very badly applied stickers on the clocks which didn't light up and the fuel computer didn't work.










So I picked up another set, not as easy to change as I thought. One of those jobs you needed three hands










A few skint knuckles and a badly twisted wrist later

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jasonm

Great thread Bond... Love the mk 1 and 2 Golfs, my mum had 2 mk 2s a 1.3 and later a 1.8GL , bulletproof and felt so solid impaired to mates Fords and Peugeots... I used to raz around in it after passing my test in the late 80s...

I have a mate who is currently doing a bare metal resto on a mk 1 Campaign GTI....


----------



## Who. Me?

BondandBigM said:


> It had a set of very badly applied stickers on the clocks which didn't light up and the fuel computer didn't work.
> 
> So I picked up another set, not as easy to change as I thought. One of those jobs you needed three hands
> 
> A few skint knuckles and a badly twisted wrist later
> 
> :lol: :lol:


What have you done about the mileometer reading (or shouldn't I ask?  )


----------



## BondandBigM

I had a couple of MK1's but I prefer the MK2, they just feel a bit more solid. I've been gathering panels for it and the end plan is to strip it to a shell and have it painted properly.

That being said

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Volkswagen-Golf-G60-/121152532846?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item1c3540f16e

Big money but the best usually is. I wonder if he takes Rolexs' in part ex

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM

Who. Me? said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> It had a set of very badly applied stickers on the clocks which didn't light up and the fuel computer didn't work.
> 
> So I picked up another set, not as easy to change as I thought. One of those jobs you needed three hands
> 
> A few skint knuckles and a badly twisted wrist later
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> What have you done about the mileometer reading (or shouldn't I ask?  )
Click to expand...

I'll keep the original and yes I will declare the change with previous and new miles. You can't get away with it now as anybody can check the mileage on old MOT certificates. Although I have just lost 85,000 miles

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM

So minor technical problem, after I fitted the new clocks and put all the trim back in place I had no ignition. I presumed I had pulled a wire somewhere.

So up until now I've had to TWOC my own motor with a bypass wire and a big screwdriver across the terminals on the starter motor, I was getting a few funny looks in Morrison's carpark.

:lol: :lol:

Sorted now though 

Gratuitous moody shot :grin:


----------



## flipperfin

Man i always wanted do take some course in cars or stuff so i could something like this, cool stuff


----------



## Andy-b194

Your mk2 looks great but should of stuck to the mk1, nearly completed a full nut and bolt resto on a 83 Larsa Green

gti only took 3yrs but as im sure you know they are labours of love.


----------



## BondandBigM

Andy-b194 said:


> Your mk2 looks great but should of stuck to the mk1, nearly completed a full nut and bolt resto on a 83 Larsa Green
> 
> gti only took 3yrs but as im sure you know they are labours of love.


Sounds nice, you need to get some pictures up sometime. I prefer the MK2's they are just a bit more refined and solid drivers than the MK1's.

The latest bit, according to the lad I bought it from there is a marked improvement in performance but fuel consumption was a bit brutal. Not really an issue for me as I'm lucky to do 30 or 40 miles in a week.










I'll let you know the result once I find out where it goes.

:lol: :lol:

On a side note its almost time to get the MK4 ready for the winter but after six or so months the battery was fooked. Hooked it up to the old timer, a couple of minutes to put a bit of life in it and she fired first turn of the key.










I don't know why anybody buys anything other than a Vee Dub

:grin:


----------



## BondandBigM

Going to have to eat my words now. Both the Golfs are gone. Eventually with my dodgy back I'm struggling struggling to drive a manual and especially the MK2 around town with its stiff coilover suspension and uprated clutch. And Big M, who's no spring chicken either was fed up getting rattled around in it so time for smoother riding auto and picked one up tonight.

Shame but hey ho, some pics of the new wheels shortly, expect chav drug dealer blacked out windows and huge 18" rims perfect for the pair of us.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## PhilM

Admit it, The next set of wheels are going to be more like this Bond :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM

PhilM said:


> Admit it, The next set of wheels are going to be more like this Bond :lol:


That's just about where we're at these days

:lol: :lol:


----------



## PhilM

Well at least you can get some pretty funky ones these days


----------



## BondandBigM

Like this one

:lol: :lol:


----------



## PhilM

Scary, but bloody fun for sure :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM

So new project, I've had my eye on one of these for a while now. Last of the old shape in what is imho the best and only colour for these old school Merc Saloons before they went bug eyed and eventually ending up like cartoon characatures that they are today. Nice limo black tints and I'll get the wheels chromed.

They go for ever with the added bonus is that they are cheap as chips to buy.



















It's been a while since Big M and I have looked this good when we out are tooting around.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mel

Oh, so it's an old Bulgarian taxi then? Commander! :yes:

Wise choice, you can do Weddings, Funerals and Barmitzvahs as well with the dark suit and cap on! :lol:

Our transfer from Airport to Budapest was in one of those last year, come to think of it, it wasn't you was it? On a test drive?


----------



## BondandBigM

mel said:


> Oh, so it's an old Bulgarian taxi then? Commander! :yes:
> 
> Wise choice, you can do Weddings, Funerals and Barmitzvahs as well with the dark suit and cap on! :lol:
> 
> Our transfer from Airport to Budapest was in one of those last year, come to think of it, it wasn't you was it? On a test drive?


I thought about that, if I get laid off I could do a bit of mini cabbing on a night.

:lol: :lol:

I've been in loads of Merc taxis on my travels and some of them had astronomical klicks on them, the moon and back a few times and still going. I was in one and it had done nearly a million klicks, according to the driver it was the original engine.


----------

